# Extended Warranty



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I waited for December 31st, (the last day my 05 GTO was covered by GM), to get a 5 year 50000 mile GM Blanket Extension, but I did it. 
There are so many other things to spend money on, but I was able to move this up the list. Even though I only put on 4000 miles this year for a total of 15000 miles, I know these babies can cost money just to diagnose a problem.
I am planing on keeping the car but the warranty is fully transferable if I don't. 

I'm thinking I got an OK deal at 190.00 down and 12 payments of 125.00 for the GM coverage. 

Happy New Year to all and keep on motoring.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Given the challenges you have had from to time I believe you made a smart move…Now watch, she will be trouble free from here on out…


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree:lol:Too funny. After the main brain was replaced, knock on wood, the car has been perfect. You are hopefully correct but it is nice to have back up.

Like your cats in the pic. We have one, same coloring but a little older.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Given the challenges you have had from to time I believe you made a smart move…Now watch, she will be trouble free from here on out…


:agree


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

how much does that warranty cover? Is it like a full bumper-to-bumper with no deductible? Etc? Got a link somewhere for details? I'm thinking of buying an 06 soon but I wanted some reassurances (I hate aftermarket warranties but then again I've never bought a used car before...)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have a GMPP Major Guard Policy. The GMPP $$ is based on how many miles are on your car at the time of the policy being implemented. Mine ran me 1595 +tax for 3/36 no deductible 28K at time of underwriting, you can add a deductible to lower your cost. The policy IS transferable and carries 0 interest with like 10% of the policy down and the rest in monthly increments for 18 mos on my GM card automatically deducted monthly. I can cancel the policy at any time.

My policy Overview covers:

"Virtually every mechanical, electrical and electronic component of your vehicle is covered against failure-even if it results from wear and tear." 

Parts/Labor covered at 100%:

Engine
Trans/Transaxle
Front and rear wheel drive assys
The entire fuel system
Cooling system
Heating and AC
Electrical, Computer and audio systems
Braking system components
Front and rear suspension
Steering system
High tech components such as computers
Seals, gaskets
Safety Assys
Flat and tire changes
Towing
Lock Smith and Key Services
Out of gas delivery
Battery jumps
Rental car if your car has to be over night in the shop

There are a list of exclusions (minor stuff) 
Major stuff not covered:
Manual Clutch disc
Cat
Components NOT installed by the manufacturer.

My dealer offers a ZURICH Insurance contract for vehicles out of factory warranty. There are different tier coverages.

I am not a proponent of extended warranties but with a performance car I opted for it. Is it worth it for you? Buying a car like this used? I recommend it. 

I have used my GMPP twice.... Rear spring replacement, and a door actuator.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> I waited for December 31st, (the last day my 05 GTO was covered by GM), to get a 5 year 50000 mile GM Blanket Extension, but I did it.
> There are so many other things to spend money on, but I was able to move this up the list. Even though I only put on 4000 miles this year for a total of 15000 miles, I know these babies can cost money just to diagnose a problem.
> I am planing on keeping the car but the warranty is fully transferable if I don't.
> 
> ...


Thats great, you have had your rough past with repairs. There is nothing better than peace of mind when it comes to your favorite car. Excellent choice.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for the support guys.
when i receive my warrenty paperwork, i'll compare what is covered to your list judge. 

regarding how i chose the warrenty, i just spoke with the pontiac dealership who worked on my car. i did look at other places but i assumed a gm warrenty through a pontiac dealership was the best way to go.
now that i have moved, i will introduce myself and the gto to the local pontiac dealership which is 10 minutes away. this way i'll be in their computer prior to any potential problems with the gto.


----------



## NosferatU (Jan 1, 2009)

okay good to know thanks Judge!


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i just placed my warranty extended also payed $800 for 4- years 50 thousand , 0 deduct  msrp was $1600


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i just placed my warranty threw gm 4 years 50,000 rounds for $800, 0 deduct. msrp was $1600


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

good for you. you got a great deal.arty:


----------

